

First Round: 10 Lessons Learned from 10 Years of Investing - kirillzubovsky
http://10years.firstround.com/

======
quickpost
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9969637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9969637)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Not exactly. id=9969637 is actually a duplicate of this post, but a glitch in
the system didn't catch it, since the links were submitted within a few
minutes of each other. Not that it really matters.

